

Android Game Development - Using Bitmap Fonts - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/android-game-development-using-bitmap.html

======
acron0
Ugh, monospace!

I recommend using BMFont by AngelCode for generating font sheets and data:
<http://www.angelcode.com/products/bmfont/>

It provides kerning information and offsets so you can use pretty much any
font you like, and aren't constrained to monospace.

~~~
dazzawazza
Yep, that's what I've been using for years.... and years. The kerning
information is SO important to making your text more readable.

